
FreeBSD starts switch from CVS to Subversion - nickb
http://www.freebsd.org/news/newsflash.html#event20080603:01
======
jrockway
Why Subversion? The only reason for using Subversion is that you're already
using Subversion; for "new conversions" it's widely agreed that anything _but_
Subversion is the right thing to use.

I don't want to sound cynical, but could FreeBSD be avoiding Git because Linus
wrote it?

~~~
cperciva
_could FreeBSD be avoiding Git because Linus wrote it?_

No. FreeBSD is avoiding Git because Git isn't capable of handling a project
the size of FreeBSD.

As I see it, the major reasons for choosing SVN were (a) it was possible to
convert FreeBSD's 14 year old, 1.8GB src repository to SVN and have things
mostly work (there are a few bits which didn't convert properly, but nothing
major), (b) there are SVN gurus willing to do the work necessary to fix the
bits which didn't work, and (c) SVN is the most CVS-like option available.

That last part is quite important, incidentally -- there has been an
experiment with using Perforce for a while, but it has been limited by the
fact that FreeBSD developers want to code, not waste time learning new VCS
systems. SVN looks and acts like a better version of CVS -- for a community of
experienced CVS users, it's a very easy tool to learn.

~~~
idea
I'm not convinced about the perceived difficulty to learn git et al. You and
the other FreeBSD developers are OS hackers. You're telling me it's hard for
them to learn a dvcs in a few days? Look at all the Rails developers and
users. They seem to have few problems switching to git.

~~~
rglullis
I don't think that cperciva said that it is difficult to use it. It's not just
because DVCS are in fashion that they _must_ be adopted, that's his point.

I'm a happy mercurial user, but that does not make me look down on someone who
uses CVS/SVN/Perforce and is okay with it.

~~~
idea
Neither do i. And i'm not arguing that FreeBSD should adopt git or another
dvcs. But the time to learn them is imo not an argument against them.

